# Missing villagers?



## Stupefiant (Jun 12, 2013)

Is it possible for a villager to go on "vacation" out of town for a while? I haven't seen one of my villager for 2 days and Dora have been missing for the day, I checked everywhere and I can't find any of them. Thanks.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 12, 2013)

Seriously I just went through this with Diana, Lolly and Punchy. They like dispersed. Everyone was outside, they weren't in any stores, or even around the island. I used the speakerphone thing a friend gave me and all it said was
"... No response... Maybe (they're) not nearby?"
Or something like that. But they were NOWHERE TO BE FOUND D:


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 12, 2013)

Did you check the museum? =p

They go EVERYWHERE.


----------



## elena175 (Jun 12, 2013)

Did you check the museum? A couple of my villagers go sit in various sections of the museum...(makes it difficult to find them throughout the day, which is frustrating, but now I know where they are when I can't find them)


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 12, 2013)

Owait no I haven't! Thank you Prof Gallows for making me feel stupid for not checking xD


----------



## Aloha (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think they can vacation.You check everywhere?Even in the stores.Sometimes an animal will be in the store,like Re-tail.My ducky villager Deena always goes to Re-tail.My best buddy,Deena.Never leave me.(Ok,now I sound like a pedophile) c:


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 12, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Owait no I haven't! Thank you Prof Gallows for making me feel stupid for not checking xD



Don't worry. I've had a similar problem. Three of my villagers were missing, and I checked everywhere until I went to one of their houses. They were all in there having a party.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 12, 2013)

They will go in the museum, the able sisters, outside the strip, re-tail, the beach, and other houses. but not the island.


----------



## Stupefiant (Jun 12, 2013)

I checked everywhere excepted the museum's sections.
I can't check if Barold and Dora are there right now because my battery is nearly dead and my charger is at my friend's house but they should logically be there. I find it kinda odd that Barold would stay at the museum for 2 days though but I guess it's possible.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Stupefiant said:


> I checked everywhere excepted the museum's sections.
> I can't check if Barold and Dora are there right now because my battery is nearly dead and my charger is at my friend's house but they should logically be there. I find it kinda odd that Barold would stay at the museum for 2 days though but I guess it's possible.



he wouldn't stay there for two days straight, he could be fluxuating between hard to find spots?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 12, 2013)

Stupefiant said:


> I find it kinda odd that Barold would stay at the museum for 2 days though but I guess it's possible.



He probably fell asleep watching the fish. lol


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 12, 2013)

I couldn't find Cube for HOURS today until he randomly showed up at Re-Tail. Yesterday Pekoe was hiding in one of the back bug exhibits in the museum. Goodness gracious!

They literally go _everywhere_...it gets annoying sometimes. Especially since they don't go in their houses when visitors come.


----------



## Stupefiant (Jun 12, 2013)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> he wouldn't stay there for two days straight, he could be fluxuating between hard to find spots?



I have the habit to talk with all my villagers everytime I open my game and have searched 1 hour for him yesterday, even more today, it's like he disappeared! I have searched literally everywhere BUT the museum's sections, I have played 3 hours of Animal Crossing today and more yesterday, i'm fine with them visiting the museum but that's a little too long for me. I like to see all my villagers wandering around the village, not the museum! Thanks for answers guys.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 12, 2013)

Whenever that happens to one of my villagers, they are always chilling in the fossil section.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 12, 2013)

Drago is my resident ninja. I swear that Dragon/Alligator gets around. He finally decided to reappear sometime this evening.

_Drago. I want to be your friend stop vanishing and let me talk to you and give you stufffffs._


----------



## oath2order (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't always talk to my neighbors, but it's such a nice surprise seeing them shopping or in the museum, or actually *doing things* like fishing, etc.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 12, 2013)

Lolly is still missing xD but at least she's somewhere here.
Diana and Punchy showed up together. Me thinks a special late night date happened LOL


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 12, 2013)

Sheldon was EVERYWHERE this morning and now suddenly when it starts raining like mad he disappears.. I go through this routine daily. Even my new deer Lopez was hiding this morning.


----------

